#ubuntu-cym 2011-02-21
<brobostigon> afternoonings everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-02-22
<brobostigon> afternoonings everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-02-23
<chippanfat> Hey guys :)
<ianto> chippanfat: Heya
<chippanfat> you alight babes?
<ianto> chippanfat: Aye I'm alright like, how's the conversion coming?
<chippanfat> uchhh :P
<chippanfat> having trouble getting my second moniter working :(
<ianto> You using the correct drivers and not the OSS ones?
<chippanfat> downloaded the drivers from the gpu card but i have to disable x server
<chippanfat> I have to disable x server to be able to install the nvidia drivers and its having non of it :(
<chippanfat> given up now, on my ubuntufied laptop :)
<chippanfat> gonna install openSUSE on my servers too so i can vm ubuntu 10.04 :)
<ianto> chippanfat: Why not use the drivers in the repo instead of the official ones from the website?
<chippanfat> I did't think of doing that. I just instantly searched for "450gts drivers, linux"
<ianto> chippanfat: use jockey-gtk ;)
<chippanfat> ahhh?
<ianto> chippanfat: The restricted hardware drivers thing in the admin panel
<chippanfat> i'll do research into it tomorow :)
<chippanfat> i could never get into ubuntu properly cause of the gui, but i've got it set up nice now :D
<chippanfat> got dockey on the bottom and some nice apps like empathy and vlc for my daily stuff :)
<chippanfat> getting more into it now :D
<chippanfat> makes me smile inside :P
<ianto> Fair enough; I've been binge-eating today. Gone through a packet of aero, a shepherd's pie (microwave), Pot Noodle GTi, 2L bottle of coke and an 8 pack of cheese-strings and almost an entire packet of Gold bars :D
<ianto> In like 3hrs
<chippanfat> fair play son !
<chippanfat> eating out of boredom?
<ianto> Just a bit hungry like and bore yeah ;)
<chippanfat> :D
<chippanfat> you familiar with phpmyadmin on ubuntu darling?
<ianto> chippanfat: Yeah I've used it a bit
<chippanfat> did you ever have a #2002 problem?
<chippanfat> says the server isnt responding ? or the local mySQL server socket isnt configured properly?
<chippanfat> i'm not sure what to do about sorting out the sockets in ubuntu see or the apps in ubuntu
<ianto> Are you using MySQL from the repo and phpmyadmin?
<chippanfat> I have researched into it :)
<chippanfat> using xampp i am
<ianto> Or are you going out of your way again...
<chippanfat> wocha mean out of my way? :P
<ianto> Downloading .tar.gz's off the net
<chippanfat> yeahh :)
<chippanfat> then extract to /opt
<ianto> aptitude exists for a reason, people spend ages packaging .debs for your convenience :(
<chippanfat> I'll delete xampp now and install it through synaptic :)
<ianto> chippanfat: Btw use the Ubuntu wiki for MySQL stuff, lots of stuff on there ;)
<chippanfat> okiedokie :D i'll have a gander now babes
<chippanfat> am i right in looking for all the "mod_php5" bollocks?
<ianto> chippanfat: Sorry internets reset, did you get that help.ubuntu.com link?
<chippanfat> ianto: sorry bro, my nets pissing about !
<chippanfat> ianto: brb a sec, gonna go hunting for a spare rj :)
<ianto> chippanfat: Sorry internets reset, did you get that help.ubuntu.com link?
<chippanfat> ianto: hopefully thats sorted it out :) and I did't get the link :(
<ianto> chippanfat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#To install the default LAMP stack in Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron), 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex), 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope), 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and 10.04 (Lucid Lynx)
<chippanfat> I'll see if i can follow that through now :)
<chippanfat> whats the tesksel command? :)
<chippanfat> i cba to go off looking at that for the time being
<ianto> Tasksel is basically a command to help setup a box to do something
<ianto> Like a LAMP server or perhaps installing hte Ubuntu Desktop ontop of Ubuntu Server
<ianto> Setup a mail-server too
<ianto> "tasksel --list" would give you a list of commands
<ianto> Well tasks/setups not commands
<ianto> I have to go now
<ianto> The significant other is stealing me ;'(
<chippanfat> ahhh okiedokie :)
<chippanfat> cheers for you help son :0
<chippanfat> * :)
<chippanfat> catch you soon :)
<ianto> Bye for now
<chippanfat> xoxoxo
<ianto> Love you xoxxoxoxox ;)
<ianto> chippanfat: Still awake?
<chippanfat> yeahh man :)
<chippanfat> going well I am :)
<chippanfat> got the lamp rack sorted, and made sure it all worked :D
<ianto> chippanfat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<chippanfat> ianto: getting to grips with the old school terminal view of mysql because i cba to fix mysql :p
<chippanfat> ianto: im starting to enjoy my ubuntu experience more now :)
<ianto> Good, just remember about apt and use the wiki or help.ubuntu.com from time to help
<ianto> *time to time
 * ianto loves gold bars :D
<chippanfat> I will :D
<chippanfat> i've been on the prowl for chocolate :D so i polished off some mary land coocies :D
<chippanfat> *cookies
<brobostigon> morning everyone
<brobostigon> afternoonings markie-
<markie-> brobostigon Hey, how's things
<brobostigon> markie-: crap, how about you?
<brobostigon> sorry for mylanguage,
<markie-> brobostigon not too bad, what's up
<brobostigon> markie-: severe depressionand instability seeping in.
<markie-> brobostigon does the depression run in your family?
<brobostigon> markie-: partly, yes.
<markie-> brobostigon how's the treatment coming along?
<brobostigon> markie-: for depression, i dont get anyanymore.
<markie-> brobostigon was it not effective?
<brobostigon> markie-: that too.
<markie-> brobostigon i hate depression
<brobostigon> markie-: the thing that makes it work difficullt, is in combination with my personality disorder.
<markie-> brobostigon Yea depression is definitely connected to a large variety of disorders
<brobostigon> markie-: however the PD, isnt entirly disconnected from it.
<brobostigon> is*
<markie-> brobostigon what happens when it changes
<brobostigon> markie-: its complicated, its probebly simpler you read wikipedia or some other source on personality disorder.
<brobostigon> mood swings and major mood changes canbe a part.
<brobostigon> nos da everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-02-24
<brobostigon> evening everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-02-25
<brobostigon> nos da everyone, sleep well.
<brobostigon> morning everyone.
<brobostigon> evening everyone.
<p_masho> brobostigon: hi
<brobostigon> evening p_masho
 * p_masho is writing a "business plan proposal" to Cardiff airport for giving away a FlightSimulator for free.. ;-) then I need a load of kids - olde and young - to do the scenery - cunning plan..
<brobostigon> interestin.
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
<beds> has cardiff airport got a flight simulator to be giving away?
<p_masho> beds: yep flightgear.org
#ubuntu-cym 2011-02-26
<brobostigon> afternoonings everyone.
<brobostigon> bye all, have a good evening.
<brobostigon> evening everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-02-27
<brobostigon> morning everyone.
 * brobostigon returns
<brobostigon> nos da everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-02-20
<markjones> Good Evening All
<markjones> and welcome Enalicho
<brobostigon> good evening markjones :)
<Enalicho> ohey
<brobostigon> good evening Enalicho
<Mr__T> hi there
<brobostigon> good evening Mr__T
<Mr__T> evening squire
<Enalicho> Are you guys meeting in the north any time soon?
#ubuntu-cym 2012-02-21
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2012-02-23
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
* markjones changed the topic of #ubuntu-cym to: Welcome to Ubuntu~cym | Topic of the Week: Should -cym have a new logo? | Croeso I sianel IRC Ubuntu-cym | Pwnc yr Wythnos: A ddylai -cym gael logo newydd?
<markjones> cgriff: ti yma?
<markjones> Guest14501: set your nick :P
<Guest14501> no :P
#ubuntu-cym 2012-02-24
<brobostigon> good morning everyone
<markjones> morning brobostigon
 * markjones did a bit of streamlining last night ;)
<brobostigon> morning markjones :)
<markjones> so, in order to finish the changes, I need Chris to update the entrymsg
<markjones> as I can't, even when I'm op
<brobostigon> ah.
<brobostigon> i risked bricking my eeepc yesterday, haiku wouldnt boot, because of a bug in the bios, so i had to do a bios upgrade. haiku boots now. but it was a risk.
<markjones> nice
<markjones> The alternative is a bot...
<brobostigon> i would say, a bot is maybe last resort.
<markjones> yeah
<markjones> it'd only be there so if someone went !links it'd bring up all our links
<brobostigon> that should be ok, in whihch case.
<markjones> (and be called something like BotCym
<brobostigon> :)
#ubuntu-cym 2012-02-25
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<brobostigon> wales are doing pretty well against england, all they need to do is win now, :)
<brobostigon> weehee wales 17 : 12 eng.
<Mr__T> tense stuff
<brobostigon> yes, and wales won, by a good margin.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-02-26
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2015-02-17
<kembrek> prynhawn da
